
7 strategies to put yourself on an information diet - acangiano
http://belifesavvy.com/2008/08/03/7-strategies-to-put-yourself-on-an-information-diet/
======
sh1mmer
I wasn't impressed by this article.

At least 4 of the 7 (link baiting) points were "watch/use less X". Obviously
watching less TV or obsessing less over email will reduce information
overload. Duh.

------
jedc
Scanning that article was a waste of a minute of my life...

